# First Car



## 364261 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi i just turned 17 and got my first car a BWM of coarse. 2008 328xi 87k miles


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Did you wax it yet? Congrats, and NO TEXTING WHILE DRIVING!


----------



## Chiz Nastyy (Nov 30, 2013)

pistolpuma said:


> Did you wax it yet? Congrats, and NO TEXTING WHILE DRIVING!


What he said


----------



## Dromey (Nov 29, 2013)

Whatever job you have that provides enough for you to afford that at age 17... I want that job.


----------



## 3star (Mar 24, 2013)

my guess is he has great parents that dont wanna see him stranded. either way congrats


----------



## 364261 (Nov 7, 2013)

3star said:


> my guess is he has great parents that dont wanna see him stranded. either way congrats


Indeed i do but i put $2k down on it. Italian parents are great lol. :thumbup:


----------



## 364261 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dromey said:


> Whatever job you have that provides enough for you to afford that at age 17... I want that job.


I have a job its called Highschool wrestling Monday-Saturday.


----------



## truckpilot545 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice ride at any age. Congrats


----------

